# Is this the best Laker team you've ever seen?



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I know its early... Really early... only 3 1/2 games in. But what I've seen from this team has been really ridiculous. Pau is playing better than I've ever seen him play, which is taking a little pressure off Kobe, who is still the best player in the league. Odom, is rebounding like a maniac, Barnes is playing very solid D, Fisher's still doing his thing, with Blake not being much of a drop off, Shannon Brown is playing out of his mind, Artest is having a horrible start offensively and it isn't even affecting us.

I don't mean to be giddy, but I am very ****in excited about this year. 


So is this going to be the best Laker team of our generation?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not my generation, no

at least not yet

I've seen a team with 4 18-23 pt scorers all with ts% above .560 win 65 games and score a title over Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, Robert Parish and DJ - let's check back in 6 months or so


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i think for my generation it is, i was either not born or too young for the showtime lakers... and the shaq teams were just 2 guys with a lot of good role players. If this team wins the championship and im not trying to say that after 4 games we will, but if we do, this team has to be up there


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ok - I'll give you that at this pace if things continue the way they are going and everybody stays healthy and Drew comes back and they all jell then sure, they're the best pro team Kobe ever played on - how about that? but again let's talk in June

one of the best pro teams I ever saw was the Lakers in 2004 for the first 18 or 20 games - astounding, really but then you know, **** happens...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

exactly... the prospects are pretty enticing though


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really do love this team. But it isnt what the team does in Novemebr that makes them great. I will withhold my opinion on this team's greatness until later in the season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah need much more time. i'd like to see them play against the celtics, heat, or magic before drawing up any conclusions.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

For my generation, yes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Too early to tell, but it certainly could be.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Way too early to say a damn thing.

Look at the first 11 games in 97-98.

First 35 games in 99-2000.

First 6 games in 03-04.

First 21 games last year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel said:


> Too early to tell, but it certainly could be.


totally agree. What really impresses me is the lack of blown leads when the second team comes in. Barnes and Blake know their place already on this team. Something that Farmar didn't understand. That is a plus in itself.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

On paper, this is the best team of the post-Shaq era. I still wouldn't put them above the 99-00 or 00-01 teams. Gasol is a great player but Shaq was just unreal back then. Plus, by the end of the 2001 season Kobe was everybit as good as he is now. Not quite as refined but much more explosive. Those role players were so clutch too. Horry, Fisher, Shaw, Fox. I think this team has a ways to go to match any of those teams.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pinball said:


> On paper, this is the best team of the post-Shaq era. I still wouldn't put them above the 99-00 or 00-01 teams. Gasol is a great player but Shaq was just unreal back then. Plus, by the end of the 2001 season Kobe was everybit as good as he is now. Not quite as refined but much more explosive. Those role players were so clutch too. Horry, Fisher, Shaw, Fox. I think this team has a ways to go to match any of those teams.


the way I see it is basically Shaq-prime was much better than Pau, Kobe is Kobe (this one knows ht play within the team structure and make nice) and this team is significantly better 3 on thru to the end of the bench


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

e-monk said:


> the way I see it is basically Shaq-prime was much better than Pau, Kobe is Kobe (this one knows ht play within the team structure and make nice) and this team is significantly better 3 on thru to the end of the bench


A prime Shaq basically outweighs all the other advantages this team could have. Plus, those role player were perfect for that team. They were built to play with a dominant big man.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Teezy said:


> Pau is playing better than I've ever seen him play


I think Pau is playing at this level simply because Drew is out. Honestly, I really don't think Pau and Drew bring out the best in each other when they are on the court together. Pau is playing his natural position also. I think PJ should let Drew come off the bench when he comes back, let Pau start at center, and keep Lamar as a starter. Our bench has more spark now and we no longer need Lamar to create it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

way too early to tell... when we're at the 20-30 game mark it's more clear.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> I think Pau is playing at this level simply because Drew is out. Honestly, I really don't think Pau and Drew bring out the best in each other when they are on the court together. Pau is playing his natural position also. I think PJ should let Drew come off the bench when he comes back, let Pau start at center, and keep Lamar as a starter. Our bench has more spark now and we no longer need Lamar to create it.


i like that idea... But Pau is playing even better than he did last year when we didnt have Drew.. I think the summer off energized him


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

No...but so far they're pretty good. Lets see how they do when they aren't playing against creampuff teams.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Teezy said:


> I know its early... Really early... only 3 1/2 games in. But what I've seen from this team has been really ridiculous. Pau is playing better than I've ever seen him play, which is taking a little pressure off Kobe, who is still the best player in the league. Odom, is rebounding like a maniac, Barnes is playing very solid D, Fisher's still doing his thing, with Blake not being much of a drop off, Shannon Brown is playing out of his mind, Artest is having a horrible start offensively and it isn't even affecting us.
> 
> I don't mean to be giddy, but I am very ****in excited about this year.
> 
> ...


Not my generation...1972 Lakers, 69-13, first title in Los Angeles, and many other records...but none of them surpass the 33 wins in a row during the season...they were 6-3 then they were 39-3. 

Starting five: Chamberlain, West, McMillan, Hairston, Goodrich. The original SHOWTIME!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

yeesh... i wish i could be a laker fan rooting for a starting five with wilt chamberlain and jerry west. 2 of the top 10 basketball players in the history of the game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Still convinced?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Teezy said:


> yeesh... i wish i could be a laker fan rooting for a starting five with wilt chamberlain and jerry west. 2 of the top 10 basketball players in the history of the game


except they were in their mid-30s by that time


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> except they were in their mid-30s by that time


Sorry, dude, but i gotta ask: why do you sport as your avatar the picture of the Lakers' greatest nemesis?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Still convinced?


Yeah. I still think this is one of the best teams we have ever had. If it is the #1 best is TBD


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

We had a rough stretch no doubt but were still a damn good team.. Well see what materializes


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sorry, dude, but i gotta ask: why do you sport as your avatar the picture of the Lakers' greatest nemesis?


because I like the game and I have respect and it's a cool picture


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't get too high during the highs, or too low during the lows.


----------

